# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Most Awesome NEW Beryl Emerald Theme: Glassy Matrix by macogw(Mackenzie):

## RAV TUX

This is the coolest/hottest new Beryl * Emerald* Theme by our very own *macogw* (Mackenzie)



Glassy Matrix!
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...2ee741fdff2506

Mackenzie I know your busy coding now....but when you come up for air.....thank you for the wonderful Glassy Matrix Theme.....Love the glowy edges on the panels!!!!

(My apologies for the 2-4 days delay of trying this out).....

simple awesome!!!!

here are some screenshots below:

----------


## RAV TUX

> This is the coolest/hottest new Beryl * Emerald* Theme by our very own *macogw* (Mackenzie)
> 
> 
> 
> Glassy Matrix!
> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...2ee741fdff2506
> 
> Mackenzie I know your busy coding now....but when you come up for air.....thank you for the wonderful Glassy Matrix Theme.....Love the glowy edges on the panels!!!!
> 
> ...


Also if anybody has some cool Matrix Wallpaper to use with this theme please share it here.

----------


## BoyOfDestiny

Finally!

I've been hoping for something dark and easy on the eyes .

Personally I've been using the ubuntu high contrast theme (blue bg with white fg) just so my machine isn't a lightbulb and it's easier to read small text....

Now if there is a theme to go along with green/amber and black... Sign me up.

Screenshot of Ubuntu's high contrast... Now imagine something like black green, going with that... More dark themes! Less headaches (at least for me  :Smile:  )

----------


## RAV TUX

heres one that I know Mackenzie will enjoy:

Inspired from the famous Mootrix movie,...

The Mootrix wallpaper

----------


## _simon_

Using xwinwrap and glmatrix

Code if anyone wants to play:



```
xwinwrap -ni -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -window-id WID -delay 50000 -density 60
```

Obviously you need xwinwrap installed.

----------


## ice60

here's some wallpaper -
http://www.babagene.net/download/wal...STEELGOHST.jpg
http://www.linickx.com/files/pics/Gn...Matrix%203.jpg
http://perso.orange.fr/overlord59/im...x%20matrix.jpg
http://steve.wordpress.com/files/200...%20tut%202.jpg
http://pictures.xbox-scene.com/hsdem...a%20Matrix.jpg

http://www.xptheme.info/?search=matrix

----------


## ~LoKe

Don't mean to offend, because obviously some people have different tastes than others, but I don't find it particularly appealing.

However, it obviously has some fans, so it must be good in someone's eyes.

Nice work.

----------


## Lord Illidan

Thanks guys

Obligatory screenshots:

----------


## nalmeth

http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewt...hp?f=55&t=1829
First image on this post may interest people.

Matrix look ain't for me, though it does look cool. Maybe in time it will grow on me.

----------


## Mateo

i don't understand how people can stand to look at dark themes all the time but *shrug* whatever works for you I guess.

----------


## RAV TUX

> Thanks guys
> 
> Obligatory screenshots:


Simply Awesome!

----------


## Kayne

Now, if you could use a screensaver as your desktop background with all these green gibberish floating down your screen, that would be really nerdy.

----------


## RAV TUX

> Now, if you could use a screensaver as your desktop background with all these green gibberish floating down your screen, that would be really nerdy.


that actually exist I had it once but I have to find the command for it.

----------


## macogw

hahah RAV, you're nuts, but thank you

----------


## nalmeth

Wasn't there a matrix effect for compiz a while back? The Korrora liveCD had it..
 :Think: 

And yes, its possible to have screensavers as background, but don't have a link handy. Sorry. 

Will post if I find it.

----------


## seijuro

anime trinity matrix wallpaper.

NOTE: I didn't make this wallpaper just sharing it.

----------


## spockrock

> Now, if you could use a screensaver as your desktop background with all these green gibberish floating down your screen, that would be really nerdy.





> that actually exist I had it once but I have to find the command for it.





> Wasn't there a matrix effect for compiz a while back? The Korrora liveCD had it..
> 
> 
> And yes, its possible to have screensavers as background, but don't have a link handy. Sorry. 
> 
> Will post if I find it.



for those who missed _simon_'s post earlier in the thread





> Using xwinwrap and glmatrix
> 
> Code if anyone wants to play:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> xwinwrap -ni -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -window-id WID -delay 50000 -density 60
> ```
> ...



btw xwinwrap I believe only works in xgl and not aiglx.

----------


## wert613

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by _simon_ View Post
> 
> 
> Using xwinwrap and glmatrix
> 
> Code if anyone wants to play:
> 
> Code:
> ...


hmm...
that seems very ram and cpu wasting...

----------


## maagimies

> i don't understand how people can stand to look at dark themes all the time but *shrug* whatever works for you I guess.


Well...



> Staring at a page with a bright white background is not just like staring at a lightbulb all day long, it IS staring at a lightbulb all day long.


I prefer the contrast of white(ish, not pure white) on black/dark bg, and therefore I like dark themes. It's both easier on my eyes and easier to read, but I understand that people prefer otherwise.
And a console just HAS to have dark bg with light fg, I couldn't stand a light bg in a console  :Surprised:

----------


## Lord Illidan

> Now, if you could use a screensaver as your desktop background with all these green gibberish floating down your screen, that would be really nerdy.


You cannot see it from the screenshot, but the desktop wallpaper was animated!! xwinwrap.

Actually I don't use darkthemes myself, except to impress  :Mr. Green: 

Thanks for the link above!!

----------


## graabein

There is a forum called Art & Design. Move?

----------


## RAV TUX

> You cannot see it from the screenshot, but the desktop wallpaper was animated!! xwinwrap.
> 
> Actually I don't use darkthemes myself, except to impress 
> 
> Thanks for the link above!!


ok so let me understand.....your wallpaper is animated....can you please tell us how to do that?


I have an animated gif I would like to use as wallpaper

----------


## RAV TUX

> for those who missed _simon_'s post earlier in the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw xwinwrap I believe only works in xgl and not aiglx.


edit...I missed this post

----------


## RAV TUX

> Using xwinwrap and glmatrix
> 
> Code if anyone wants to play:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> xwinwrap -ni -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -window-id WID -delay 50000 -density 60
> ```
> ...


actually this post

----------


## Lord Illidan

> ok so let me understand.....your wallpaper is animated....can you please tell us how to do that?
> 
> 
> I have an animated gif I would like to use as wallpaper


Not so sure about animated gifs...i used the screensaver glmatrix.

----------


## RAV TUX

> Not so sure about animated gifs...i used the screensaver glmatrix.


I really want to run a animated gif as my wallpaper....if anyone knows how to do this please let me know...

----------


## macogw

RAV, the gif's animation unsticks if you make it a wallpaper?  That's weird.  Does it show the first, last, or a random frame?

----------


## RAV TUX

> RAV, the gif's animation unsticks if you make it a wallpaper?  That's weird.  Does it show the first, last, or a random frame?


It just doesn't work if I make it a wallpaper.

----------


## _simon_

I don't think I have ever been quoted so much in one thread lol

For the guy saying they don't think it works in AIGLX, I'm not running it in XGL...

I don't know about having it permanently running as your wallpaper but it's another cool trick to show your Windows friends.

I don't actually have that as my desktop I just thought I'd give it a try and post the screenshot here  :Smile:

----------


## jvc26

Not for me I don't think alas, but I like the concept  :Smile: 
Il

----------


## lotacus

sorry, dude, but that theme looks horrid.

----------

